# Shop lights



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

3 48” fluorescent shop lights(T8). Black housing. Still work great. Comes with a box of bulbs(33) the T8 style. $25 for all
Located in canton. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Price drop. $15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

I'll take them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

sold please close


----------

